# Correct brew temperature in Gaggia Classic -2010?



## Mikael (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi,

started my espresso journey a couple of weeks ago with a pre-owned GC model 2010. I think the water temperature should be somewhat higher than what it currently is (something between 70 and 80 Celsius measured from the water flowing through the shower screen).

Do you know what should be an acceptable range of the temperature for properly working GC? I think even 80C is way too low for a fine cup of espresso.

I noticed that there are some PIDs available for GC. I'm thinking of buying one, but don't know where to get a proper one that would fit to my oldish GC.

All suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

I don't know what the temp should be in the cup, but it know you want to be aiming for minimal heat loss...

Try to make everything you're using hot before starting; leave machine 20mins to heat up before using, during that time keep portafilter locked in so that it gets hot and warm the cups before you use them.

I think you'd want to see something closer to 90+, but as I say, I've never measured what temp actually ends up in the cup so I can't be sure.


----------



## Mikael (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks for the tips.

Tried to wait about 20 minutes, with pf in place.

After the wait time removed the pf, hit the brew switch and measured the temperature of the water flowing through the shower screen. This time my digital thermometer showed 75 at maximum, after a couple of seconds temperature started to drop even below, towards 70.

I contacted mrShades for a PID kit?. I hope it will improve the temperature management.

Need to get it first and then installed without breaking anything...

Oh, btw, noticed that my GC is model 2008, not 2010. Got wrong information from the seller. He probably mentioned the year he bought the machine.


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

Just fitted a Mr Shades kits to my Classic (circa 2006), surprised me how long the machine needs to get from cold to 93C for brewing and then how much longer to get to 135C for steam, before fitting the kit i'd just wait until the red light lit up but i reckon it did so around 65-70C!!! My shots were most probably all over the place !!


----------



## Ciocc (Mar 9, 2020)

There's an in-depth post on home-barista .com by glennV complete with graphs and info on where he had drilled and fitted 3 temp probes . what he does is turn on the steam switch for 10 seconds and wait for 75 seconds for the water to stabilise at (can't remember) degrees then turn the switch on again for 4seconds before pulling the shot . The 4 seconds isn't enough to affect the start of the shot but keeps the end warm as the cold water enters the boiler, which massively helps if you drink cafe crema rather than espresso


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

I just tested the water temp on my machine and it was 74c. So yours is fine. The big improvement a pid gives the Classic is consistency and reliability of temperature.


----------



## Metallo Espresso (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm having the same problem. I noticed my shots were all warm but not hot and the flavour is never quite what I'm aiming for.

I installed the PID and set the temperature offset to -8oC as recommended and still way off. I've tested the water from the group head and steam arm (at brew temperature. I had to adjust the temperature offset by -20oC to get the temperature of the water which hits the puck to match the temperature on the PID screen.


----------



## Metallo Espresso (Jan 6, 2018)

Boxerman33 said:


> Just fitted a Mr Shades kits to my Classic (circa 2006), surprised me how long the machine needs to get from cold to 93C for brewing and then how much longer to get to 135C for steam, before fitting the kit i'd just wait until the red light lit up but i reckon it did so around 65-70C!!! My shots were most probably all over the place !!


 I have seen the opposite, I set the PID to 95 (which I still suspect is not the actual brew temperature) and it gets there in 30 seconds from cold start. The actual temperature from the group head at that stage is low to mid 60s.

i did a long descale last night in case it was mineral deposits but it made no difference, I'm starting to wonder if the heating element is on the outside of my boiler??

it can get up to steam temperature no problem and the PID has noticeably improved this so the boiler appears to work.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

I was playing with my pid classic, first thing to establish is does the pid temp relate to the water? open the steam valve, and adjust the brew temp. at 101'C i started getting splutters of steam/water out the pipe, so I recon it's pretty spot on. With the thermocouple between the shower screen and the brass dispersion block, eventually got to 85. water flowing out seems to be in the 75 ish range others are reporting

but espresso should be brewed at 90-95'c

rather confusing


----------



## Metallo Espresso (Jan 6, 2018)

GrahamS said:


> I was playing with my pid classic, first thing to establish is does the pid temp relate to the water? open the steam valve, and adjust the brew temp. at 101'C i started getting splutters of steam/water out the pipe, so I recon it's pretty spot on. With the thermocouple between the shower screen and the brass dispersion block, eventually got to 85. water flowing out seems to be in the 75 ish range others are reporting
> 
> but espresso should be brewed at 90-95'c
> 
> rather confusing


 Mine has been at the correct brew temperature since I changed the PSv setting in the 0089 menu to -20oC, I can't explain why mine needs this big of an offset but it seems to have worked


----------

